
Even what doesn’t happen is epic - indescions_2018
http://www.lrb.co.uk/v40/n03/nick-richardson/even-what-doesnt-happen-is-epic
======
T-A
I enjoyed the three-body trilogy, but stuff like this

> his science fiction, which situates itself at the diamond end of the ‘hard’
> to ‘soft’ scale (‘hard sci-fi’ has a lot of science in it, ‘soft sci-fi’
> doesn’t), demonstrates a knowledge of particle physics, molecular biology,
> cutting-edge computer science and much more besides

and this

> The best bits in his books are set pieces that would be hallucinatory, or
> surreal, were it not that everything is described with such scientific
> authority.

is just ridiculous. There is _nothing_ in Cixin's books indicating knowledge
of those subjects. All he does is spray sciency buzzwords on fantasies which
are not only surreal, but also quite obviously impossible.

~~~
wetpaws
Three Body Problem is the most boring, badly written and overhyped book that
looks like it come from somewhere min-70s where any kind of pulp fiction would
work.

~~~
mdekkers
I rarely stop reading books once I started, but halfway through The Three Body
Problem I gave up. I realised that although all the word were in English, the
order in which they were arranged on page was not making any sense to me.

------
tomaskafka
Wth is this? It looks like a review, plus massive inconsiderate spoiler of
almost everything, minus the actual review.

First post I flagged on HN, as it brings negative value.

------
laretluval
Can anyone who has read the Three-Body trilogy in Chinese say whether it is
worth reading in the original? I could do it but with a lot of extra effort...

~~~
viach
Probably when you finish the the first book, second won't need that much
effort already?

